# Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM Coming Next Month? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 4, 2015)

```
We’re told production of the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM has commenced and we can expect an announcement in late March or early April with availability coming soon after.</p>
<p>No word on the rumored EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS replacement.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## jebrady03 (Mar 4, 2015)

No IS? ehhhhh... IF the IQ is better than the 1.4 when the STM is wide open, I may go for it. Otherwise I can't see any benefit for me.


----------



## zim (Mar 4, 2015)

A non IS EF 50mm f/1.8 STM doesn't make sense to me ??? the 40 doesn't have it but that's a pancake


----------



## Woody (Mar 4, 2015)

I am very happy to be rid of the 50 f/1.4.

Based on the awesome optical characteristics of Canon's recent releases, I am confident the new 50 f/1.8 STM will easily outperform the ancient 50 f/1.4.


----------



## Joe M (Mar 4, 2015)

50 f1.8? Is it really that difficult to revamp the 50 1.4? I know there is not a world of difference between 1.4 and 1.8 but there is a difference when 1.4 is stopped down to 1.8. Then again, maybe they are coming out with this first with a decent replacement to the 1.4 to follow later on.


----------



## ritholtz (Mar 4, 2015)

Woody said:


> I am very happy to be rid of the 50 f/1.4.
> 
> Based on the awesome optical characteristics of Canon's recent releases, I am confident the new 50 f/1.8 STM will easily outperform the ancient 50 f/1.4.


Any information on the price. Is it going to replace nifty fifty and priced accordingly.


----------



## ajperk (Mar 4, 2015)

zim said:


> A non IS EF 50mm f/1.8 STM doesn't make sense to me ??? the 40 doesn't have it but that's a pancake



If Canon wants the lens to keep selling like hot cakes the way the original nifty-fifty did, then I can understand leaving out IS so as to save as much money as possible on the manufacturing to offer it at the lowest price point they can. If they incorporated IS into this lens it would be the largest aperture lens that Canon has put IS in. That is probably a lot more expensive than in a slow kit lens. 

Especially given the super cheap, though reportedly pretty decent, Yongnuo 50mm 1.8 Canon may be trying to offer something price competitive. Personally, I wouldn't be surprised if all we see in a new 50mm f/1.8 is:

1.) STM (obvious)
2.) New lens coatings
3.) build quality on par with EF 40mm and EF-S 24mm pancake.
4.) Same optical formula

Of course, I may be completely wrong (also obvious).


----------



## meywd (Mar 4, 2015)

I guess there is no need to wait, better save for the sigma


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 4, 2015)

I dont give a rodents rear about any lens other than a macro lens..especially since they Canon seems to want to keep that pre historic 50mm macro in lineup.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 4, 2015)

meywd said:


> I guess there is no need to wait, better save for the sigma



DO IT! It is a bigger lens than most 50's but worth it.

I love my Art 1.4 50 and am looking forward to getting the Art 1.4 24 in a couple of weeks. ;D


----------



## bereninga (Mar 4, 2015)

CR2 eh? With this news, I guess my next 50mm would be the Sigma!


----------



## iron-t (Mar 4, 2015)

I think this portends the elimination of the 50mm 1.4 in Canon's lens lineup such that in a couple years' time there will be only the 1.8 STM and a new L series f/1.2 or f/1.4 IS. The new STM is not exactly exciting news for owners of the current/ancient 1.4 which is quite good at f/2, but I think Canon may be thinking that long term there isn't room in the lineup for three 50s.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 4, 2015)

So, 24mm, 28mm, and 35mm with IS, but 50mm no IS?

Disappointed!


----------



## lintoni (Mar 4, 2015)

I've just got the Sigma 50 Art. Going on the comments in this thread, it looks like I've got it just in time - before hordes of disappointed Canon users cause a shortage!


----------



## Fatfaso (Mar 4, 2015)

For all of you with the Sigma 50 Art, does the autofocus not work properly on a regular basis or are the posts on the topic greatly exaggerated? I like the sharpness from the lens, but I can't buy it if it doesn't nail focus almost every time I fire off a shot. I would be using it for shooting weddings on my 5DIII. Thanks.


----------



## ritholtz (Mar 4, 2015)

Please Canon, make ef-s 30mm 1.8 stm and ef-s 100mm 2.0 stm with reasonable price.


----------



## crashpc (Mar 4, 2015)

Hope it is EF-M 50mm IS STM....


----------



## mrzero (Mar 4, 2015)

This is incredibly disappointing. I've been looking forward to an IS 50mm being released. Even if the new STM has improved optics (which is not guaranteed).


----------



## brianleighty (Mar 4, 2015)

Fatfaso said:


> For all of you with the Sigma 50 Art, does the autofocus not work properly on a regular basis or are the posts on the topic greatly exaggerated? I like the sharpness from the lens, but I can't buy it if it doesn't nail focus almost every time I fire off a shot. I would be using it for shooting weddings on my 5DIII. Thanks.



I've rented it before and had no issues shooting a wedding with it. Then again my 35 Art has been fine as well.


----------



## lintoni (Mar 4, 2015)

Fatfaso said:


> For all of you with the Sigma 50 Art, does the autofocus not work properly on a regular basis or are the posts on the topic greatly exaggerated? I like the sharpness from the lens, but I can't buy it if it doesn't nail focus almost every time I fire off a shot. I would be using it for shooting weddings on my 5DIII. Thanks.


I couldn't honestly answer, as I only received the lens yesterday. However, I shared the same concerns as you (though I don't have to rely on it for a paying gig) and started a thread at dpreview asking for people's experiences with the 5D3/50 Art combo:
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/55307468


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 4, 2015)

Canon, stop teasing us and give us the non-L 50 f/nooneknows IS USM that we want, need, crave and pine for. Give me my IS, internal focusing, reliable fast modern USM, sharp corners and a relatively small size and _you can take all of my money._ 

The nifty fifty is underfeatured. The sharpness per dollar is stellar, but I need the focusing to be quicker than running molasses. Replacing a slow and noisy AF motor with an slightly-less slow STM motor is why this will be a budget lens.

The 50L is finnicky tool for shallow DOF work that delivers corners like cotton balls. If you are shooting anything narrower than f/2.8 with it, you overpaid, as the 20+ year old 50 f/1.4 outresolves it.

*I want my autofocusing 50 prime that is a 9/10 at everything* and isn't a pickle jar the size and weight of a standard zoom (yeah, Sigma, I said it.).

Boatloads of cash are waiting for you, Canon. _You like cash._ Get it done. 

- A


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 4, 2015)

ritholtz said:


> Please Canon, make ef-s 30mm 1.8 stm and ef-s 100mm 2.0 stm with reasonable price.


I spent several years wishing Canon make an EF-S 30mm F1.4 (or F1.8 Image Stabilizer) costing less than $ 500.

However, the launch of the EF-S 24mm seems to indicate that my dreams will not come true.

In the case of 100mm, I bought the Canon 100mm F2 (great lens) because I believe that there will not be a substitute below $700.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 4, 2015)

Woody said:


> I am very happy to be rid of the 50 f/1.4.
> 
> Based on the awesome optical characteristics of Canon's recent releases, I am confident the new 50 f/1.8 STM will easily outperform the ancient 50 f/1.4.



If this is STM + f/1.8, this will be a <$200 replacement for the nifty fifty f/1.8 -- it will not replace the 50 f/1.4. 

So swapping your 50 f/1.4 for that would be like trading a comfy old mid-sized sedan with power windows and cruise control for a brand new ultracompact with windows you roll down by hand. It will drive better (it will be a little sharper), but I think you will miss your creature comforts (principally, focus speed). And, personally, I think you'll feel bad when Canon eventually replaces the 50 f/1.4 with the modern non-L 50 f/nooneknows IS USM that we all are expecting.

- A


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 4, 2015)

Fully expect this to be a 50mm f1.8 Pancake as a nifty fifty replacement for a similar price to the 40/24mm pancakes. That then leaves room for a 50mm f1.4/1.8 IS for a premium over the current 35mm f2.0 IS


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 4, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > I am very happy to be rid of the 50 f/1.4.
> ...



What if they use that 50 f/1.3 formula that was on this site a couple of weeks ago and make it an L that isn't as expensive as the current one, which would replace BOTH the L and the f/1.4? That would get around the issue of replacing the 1.4 before the L and rendering the latter obsolete. Hopefully it would include IS, as well.


----------



## Berowne (Mar 4, 2015)

A nifty-fifty with IS for ca 500€ would be much too expensive. The new 200€ Nikon 50/1.8 is the rival. So hopefully we have a not too bad 50mm-prime with a fair AF for less than 300€. I am shure Canon is able to produce a stellar one. But they will not do it.


----------



## dadgummit (Mar 4, 2015)

This sounds like a decent upgrade to an already good lens in their lineup. 

This does not fill the large gaping hole in said lineup though. We need a USM upgrade to the fragile 50 1.4. Personally, I would be very happy with a 50mm F1.4 or 1.8 or 2 with IS and USM. Even better if it is the size and weight of the 35mm f2 IS.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 4, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> What if they use that 50 f/1.3 formula that was on this site a couple of weeks ago and make it an L that isn't as expensive as the current one, which would replace BOTH the L and the f/1.4? That would get around the issue of replacing the 1.4 before the L and rendering the latter obsolete. Hopefully it would include IS, as well.



Fair question, but I think that in this very popular focal length, Canon can offer more price points because I think they are aimed at different users with different needs.

50 f/1.8 (with no 'named' AF motor technology) --> will become this thread's new 50 f/1.8 STM
(peg this around $150-200)

This is a budget FF prime for those growing out of kit zooms, a young student who wants to properly learn photography and delve into manual settings, etc. This also serves nicely as an equiv 80mm first portrait lens for crop users. Finally, it's also a "gateway drug" of a lens, as it offers a much smaller DOF and slightly sharper performance than a kit zoom -- people use this lens, get hooked on primes, and buy more expensive ones later in their 'photographic journey'.

50 f/1.4 USM (note it's micro-USM) --> will be replaced with my future best friend 50 f/nooneknows IS USM
(peg between $350 and $700 depending on features)

This is your classic 50mm workhorse. Sure, Canon has an even wider aperture tool for bokeh fanatics, but the f/1.4 is the lens that gives you a little bit of everything. It's sharp, it usually focuses quickly and doesn't let you down. Some copies have had focusing problems and the design is a somewhat ancient one. But imagine a 50 prime just like the 24/28/35 non-L IS refreshes -- IS, sharpness on par with the L prime of the same FL, modern/reliable/fast USM, internal focusing, improved build quality, etc. -- and you can see why people would _really really really_ want this lens.

50 f/1.0L --> 50 f/1.2L USM --> will be replaced with a softball-sized globe of shiny silicon that magically transports colors to your sensor
(peg this around the cost of buying Lithuania)

This is your high-art tool and prestige piece. You get a red ring, weather sealing gasket, a fraction of a stop quicker, and some pretty sweet bokeh. You also (historically) have gotten questionable/finnicky AF in certain copies, but the 50 f/1.4 is guilty there too. And if you are stopping down past f/2.8, you really don't need this lens -- the 50 f/1.4 has shown to be sharper for general use. So many photographers do the math and say either "I don't shoot ultrawide apertures enough to warrant the added spend" or "I occasionally _don't _want magical glowy blur everywhere other than the center " / "I might shoot landscapes with this" and opt for cheaper and/or sharper options elsewhere.

Canon *could* make the one 50 to rule them all and eliminate the two higher price points -- _but it would be the fancier 50 that costs a ton_. Let's assume for a moment they did this, and they made an Otus/Sigma Art killer with IS. It would be comically expensive, long and massive. 100% of existing 50L users would be interested in it, but only 10-20% of the 50 f/1.4 crowd would have the coin and desire to go for such an overpowered tool. In short, I think Canon would be leaving a lot of money on the table with the middle group, who want a solid, reliable prime they can count on.

(And yes, I've left off the 50 macro. There's always one person that brings that up. )

- A


----------



## PepeSilvia (Mar 4, 2015)

dadgummit said:


> This sounds like a decent upgrade to an already good lens in their lineup.
> 
> This does not fill the large gaping hole in said lineup though. We need a USM upgrade to the fragile 50 1.4. Personally, I would be very happy with a 50mm F1.4 or 1.8 or 2 with IS and USM. Even better if it is the size and weight of the 35mm f2 IS.



We really don't know much about the 50mm f/1.8 STM yet. My guess is it might be a pancake but regardless it will probably cost $100-200. I still think that leaves room for a 50mm f/1.8 IS USM to replace the current 50mm f/1.4 similar in size/build quality to the 35mm f/2 IS for around $500. We can all pray the IS keeps the f/1.4 aperture, but I believe the new L might be f/1.4 which means the IS will have to be f/1.8 or smaller.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 4, 2015)

Dutch_Snapper said:


> So if I do not think about canon creating a whole range of STM zooms and primes and what that could mean for video shooters, what the market is, but look at the 50 I would like when my 50/1.4 kicks the bucket like my furst copy did...
> - build quality (so not nifty fifty, plastic fantastic)
> - IS
> - less vignetting wide open but I will accept some
> ...



*And you are not alone.* Many many many people want that lens as well. It's 9/10 optically that has all the bells and whistles, but costs a reasonable 6/10 sort of price (when you consider $1500 primes and such). I imagine that lens will be a $750 first offer and $550 before too long sort of lens like the other non-L IS refreshes, but Sigma's Art lens pricing might force a more reasonable starting price.

I just think that there is enough pent up demand for a sharp-in-the-corners 50 prime with fast and reliable AF that _isn't _a 1.5-2 pound paperweight that people will come out of the woodwork for it. Sigma made one, but (a) it's big, (b) it lacks IS, and (c) it's AF is good but not bulletproof. The 24/28/35 refreshes are 90% as sharp as that 50 Art but have none of the three aforementioned drawbacks. So give me that in a 50 and I'm in on day one.

- A


----------



## rbr (Mar 4, 2015)

If Canon comes out with a 50 prime in the same series or quality as the 24/28/35 IS lenses they'll have my money too. That seems to be be the lens that everyone is hoping for right now.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm fascinated folks think that this F/1.8 STM might be a pancake. Pancakes are great, but smaller non=pancake primes with _some_ small barrel to them give a little something to hold onto and generally have better focus rings. Further, pursuant to my 'nifty fifties are gateway primes to buying pricier primes' comment, shouldn't the user experience of gripping and holding the camera + lens be similar between the budget and pricier primes? (I honestly don't have a pancake / not pancake preference for such an entry lens and was just curious.)

Also, I know Canon sells non-pancake zooms with STM, but have they ever sold a _non-pancake STM prime _before? (Is the EF-*M* 22mm considered a pancake or just a tiny lens?)

- A


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 4, 2015)

rbr said:


> If Canon comes out with a 50 prime in the same series or quality as the 24/28/35 IS lenses they'll have my money too. That seems to be be the lens that everyone is hoping for right now.



yea I'd love to see the new fifty in about the same size as the 35 IS. Not bigger not smaller. And with a distance scale. I'm so excited


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 4, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Canon *could* make the one 50 to rule them all and eliminate the two higher price points -- _but it would be the fancier 50 that costs a ton_. Let's assume for a moment they did this, and they made an Otus/Sigma Art killer with IS. It would be comically expensive, long and massive. 100% of existing 50L users would be interested in it, but only 10-20% of the 50 f/1.4 crowd would have the coin and desire to go for such an overpowered tool. In short, I think Canon would be leaving a lot of money on the table with the middle group, who want a solid, reliable prime they can count on.
> 
> (And yes, I've left off the 50 macro. There's always one person that brings that up. )
> 
> - A



You may be right, but I hope you're wrong. If that's the case, the 1.2L will be replaced before the mid-range, and we don't even really have any rumors about that. I want the same lens you talk about in a later post (50mm version of my 35/2 IS) so bad that I'm hesitant to upgrade to full-frame without a compelling 50mm with reliable AF. I was hopeful that this lens would have IS and be good enough for that purpose, but it doesn't seem like it now.

Bah.


----------



## Ripley (Mar 4, 2015)

lintoni said:


> Fatfaso said:
> 
> 
> > For all of you with the Sigma 50 Art, does the autofocus not work properly on a regular basis or are the posts on the topic greatly exaggerated? I like the sharpness from the lens, but I can't buy it if it doesn't nail focus almost every time I fire off a shot. I would be using it for shooting weddings on my 5DIII. Thanks.
> ...



I've had my 50A since the holidays and it always nails focus. For reference, I use it almost exclusively for portraiture. Many times, at close proximity with very thin DOF.


----------



## The Bad Duck (Mar 4, 2015)

Interesting. It does not sound exciting at all but it is great news that there is at least some movement in the 50mm segment. 

I hope it can beat the 50 /1.4 in terms of AF hit rate, sharpness @1.8-2 and hopefully more pleasing bokeh. IS would be lovely but to me it is not a must have. USM would be sweet but just keep the AF hit the target all the time and I will be happy. Not thrilled, but happy. It´s a tool. Performance over emotions.

But then again... a 50 /1.4 IS USM sounds much better


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 4, 2015)

Canon needs to update its 3 50mm lens (50 Macro does not make sense exist today).

The Canon 50mm F1.4 is not as good as Sigma Art, is not as cheap as the YONGNUO. If the Canon substitute take a long time, will lose both consumers who want quality, and those who want cheaper price.

The Canon 50mm F1.8 is also losing sales to YONGNUO, at least in Asia, and should arrive any day with STM engine.

The Canon 50mm F1.2 sells fewer units, and perhaps never a substitute to compete with the Sigma Art.


----------



## dolina (Mar 4, 2015)

My guess is it'll cost $150-200 and be optically superior to the current 50/1.8.

And yet people are gonna whine about the doubling in price despite the overall improvement of the lens.

Those who dislike have alternatives like Yongnuo.


----------



## zim (Mar 4, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> What if they use that 50 f/1.3 formula that was on this site a couple of weeks ago and make it an L that isn't as expensive as the current one, which would replace BOTH the L and the f/1.4? That would get around the issue of replacing the 1.4 before the L and rendering the latter obsolete. Hopefully it would include IS, as well.



That would be too good to be true, so no chance ;D :'(


----------



## meywd (Mar 4, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > I guess there is no need to wait, better save for the sigma
> ...



I am waiting for the 24 1.4 art as well, if the coma is as good as the samyang/rokinon then i will get the 24 and postpone the 50


----------



## TW (Mar 4, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > What if they use that 50 f/1.3 formula that was on this site a couple of weeks ago and make it an L that isn't as expensive as the current one, which would replace BOTH the L and the f/1.4? That would get around the issue of replacing the 1.4 before the L and rendering the latter obsolete. Hopefully it would include IS, as well.
> ...



Well said. I agree completely. But you left out the 50 Macro. ;D


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 4, 2015)

TW said:


> Well said. I agree completely. But you left out the 50 Macro. ;D



I've also left out all zooms permanently glued down at the 50mm FL. 

I can't win.


----------



## ggweci (Mar 4, 2015)

rbr said:


> If Canon comes out with a 50 prime in the same series or quality as the 24/28/35 IS lenses they'll have my money too. That seems to be be the lens that everyone is hoping for right now.



I'm definitely all in on that, along with the hundreds of others on this forum alone apparently ;D


----------



## Machaon (Mar 4, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> I think that in this very popular focal length, Canon can offer more price points because I think they are aimed at different users with different needs.
> ...
> Let's assume for a moment they did this, and they made an Otus/Sigma Art killer with IS. It would be comically expensive, long and massive. 100% of existing 50L users would be interested in it, but only 10-20% of the 50 f/1.4 crowd would have the coin and desire to go for such an overpowered tool. In short, I think Canon would be leaving a lot of money on the table with the middle group, who want a solid, reliable prime they can count on.



Yep, I think you nailed it.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 4, 2015)

rbr said:


> If Canon comes out with a 50 prime in the same series or quality as the 24/28/35 IS lenses they'll have my money too. That seems to be be the lens that everyone is hoping for right now.



Me too. I want it now! I don't care whether it's 1.8 or 1.4 and I don't care whether it has IS or not. I just want it to be sharp from wide open, with nice bokeh, and reasonably compact and light and durable. I don't want anything like the size or weight of the Otus or Sigma.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Mar 4, 2015)

I just don't get why they can put IS in their cheapest EFS18-55 but it's such a feat to put it in primes. I think Canon has been knocking the ball out of the park on image quality with most of their recent releases. No reason this simple formula can't rock. If it's good at 1.8 like the newer Nikon version, I'm all in.


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd buy this. I had a nifty 50 but gave it away after getting other primes. It was so flimsy and I liked 50 better on my old crop better than on my FF anyway, and with a 35mm in the bag I didnt need it. 

But if they can improve build quality, focus speed and maybe IQ and keep it at $200, I am a buyer. Why not? If they came out with a $1,600 1.4 lens with IS I would not, because I'd be back to not really needing it if the price is not cheap, since I have the 35 and the 85.


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr_Canuck said:


> I just don't get why they can put IS in their cheapest EFS18-55 but it's such a feat to put it in primes. I think Canon has been knocking the ball out of the park on image quality with most of their recent releases. No reason this simple formula can't rock. If it's good at 1.8 like the newer Nikon version, I'm all in.




Agree 110%.


24mm, 28mm, and 35mm were all upgraded to IS...but the 50mm, a LONGER focal length, doesn't get it?!


FOR SHAME


I've been holding off on buying the Sigma Art since it came out, as I really like IS for video work. Maybe I've been waiting in vain.


----------



## richro (Mar 4, 2015)

There better be IS....


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 4, 2015)

I wonder if this will show up at The Photography Show in Birmingham, UK in a couple of weeks time along with the 5DS & 5DS R plus the 750D & 760D as Canon have one of the largest stands. First deliveries of the 11-24mm are taking place this week and it was at BVE last week. 

Hoping its a 50mm f1.8 IS STM with a metal mount not plastic.


----------



## Adelino (Mar 4, 2015)

What exactly is an STM drive (thanks in advance for any replies)? I agree with others that a 50 really should have IS. Seems as if there would be room for a 50 that is a bit nicer than the nifty fifty (I do have it and would upgrade) and an artsy 1.4.


----------



## lintoni (Mar 5, 2015)

Adelino said:


> What exactly is an STM drive (thanks in advance for any replies)?


http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/Lens_Advantage_Perf#usm


> I agree with others that a 50 really should have IS. Seems as if there would be room for a 50 that is a bit nicer than the nifty fifty (I do have it and would upgrade) and an artsy 1.4.


This is obviously a replacement for the current budget 50mm f/1.8, so to expect IS in such a lens is unrealistic. I'd hazard a guess that a replacement for the f/1.4 would include IS, but we have no idea when such a replacement might appear.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 5, 2015)

f/1.8? [Twiddling my thumbs.]


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 5, 2015)

I see it like this, features-wise:

Entry level (this thread's rumored lens)
f/1.8 max aperture
STM focusing + manual focus by wire
Non-internal focusing (front element telescopes in and out to focus)
No range indicator
No IS
Hood is extra
No weather-sealing
Modest build quality - pancake-ish, kit-ish, etc.

Mid level (replacement for the 50 1.4 -- long-rumored but not announced)
f/1.4* max aperture (I asterisk it as rumors of everything from f/1.4 to f/2 have been flying around, as concern of this lens being f/1.4 _and modernized with all the following features_ might steal business from the current f/1.2L)
USM focusing + full-time (mechanical) manual focus
Internal focusing (no sliding elements of the housing that might let in dust)
Range indicator
IS
Hood is extra
No weather-sealing
Solid build quality - think 24/28/35 IS lenses, or the 100L macro minus the gasket: 'nice plastic', solid focus ring, etc.

Top level (the 50L's eventual replacement)
f/1.2 max aperture
USM focusing + full-time (mechanical) manual focus
Internal focusing (no sliding elements of the housing that might let in dust)
Range indicator
IS...? Pros would say they don't need it, but this is the age of shooting stills and video. This is the $64,000 question, as no L prime has IS under 100mm if memory serves.
Hood is included
Weather-sealed
Great build quality - think 24L II -- more metal, super solid in the hands, tough, etc.

Obviously, there's a ton to a lens other than the above, but that's a rough way to stratify the market.

- A


----------



## Lee Jay (Mar 5, 2015)

50mm?

About as interesting as reading the tax code.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Mar 5, 2015)

*Got tired of waiting*

I use a 50mm prime a lot and was getting pretty frustrated by the quirks each one currently on the market seems to have. I got tired of waiting for the new Canon 50 and bought a used 50L. After calibration by Canon the autofocus now works brilliantly. I have a choice of shooting wide open for the dreamy look or stopping down and getting things tack sharp. Often I choose an in-between aperture like F/2 or 2.8 and get the best of both styles. So you won't hear me bitching about the awful Canon autofocus system as much. I know some of you will miss that. :

I just put my old Sigma Classic 50 on Craigslist yesterday, since it doesn't get used any more.


----------



## GaryJ (Mar 5, 2015)

Mr Canon seems to be spending his Billions buying companies rather than developing lenses for the loss making DSLR market ,or so it seems to me ,reckon we will be slowly left behind. :-\


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Mar 5, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Well said. I agree completely. But you left out the 50 Macro. ;D
> ...



But what about the 50mm f/2.5?


----------



## zlatko (Mar 5, 2015)

GaryJ said:


> Mr Canon seems to be spending his Billions buying companies rather than developing lenses for the loss making DSLR market ,or so it seems to me ,reckon we will be slowly left behind. :-\



I don't know where you get this idea. Every year they create some new lenses. And they make about 60 or 70 lenses already. The Canon system is rich with lenses. It would be nice to see some of the older ones updated sooner, but eventually they do get updated.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 5, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> 50mm?
> 
> About as interesting as reading the tax code.



To each his own. 50mm rocks!


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 5, 2015)

Ever since I got my first Canon SLR in 1968 (!), Canon have had 3 50mm lenses available.
Usually the 1.8, the 1.4 and an even brighter version (0.95 - 1.2) for a lot more money.
I can't see Canon changing this, unless they are going to introduce a 4th model.
The nifty fifty is really old and the tooling for it must be wearing out, and seeing as Yongnuo have their nifty fifty I don't think that they want to be seen competing - and being beaten by a Chinese upstart, so Canon is moving upmarket with the new 50 1.8, even if the upgrade is only minor.
There will be a new 50 1.4 eventually and I just hope I'll still be around to have fun with it!


----------



## florianbieler.de (Mar 5, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> DO IT! It is a bigger lens than most 50's but worth it.
> 
> I love my Art 1.4 50 and am looking forward to getting the Art 1.4 24 in a couple of weeks. ;D



Same here, I lost the hope of anything new from Canon in the 50/1.4 range and just went for the Sigma when it popped up in an amazon flash sale shortly before christmas for a really neat 650€. It's even better than the 35 Art and that already was amazing. 24 is also gonna come to my bag, but not for the retail price of a whopping 950€ here in germany..


----------



## funkboy (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd buy this if it had IS.

Given that the 35 f/2 has it it's probably not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 5, 2015)

Maybe they surprise us by announcing all 3 new 50s at once. That'd make a huge splash for Canon and it makes sense, especially since the 5DSr was born (which is shouting for a worthy fifty). And of course there's another rumor telling that the next L will be a prime. There were also rumors in the past that Canon is working on a 1.4 version (not the 1.8 STM rumor). They're just rumors but ... y'never know. 

At least I'm expecting to see something happening on that front @ NAB, April. A newly announced 50 would also be a nice b-day gift for me (16.04) 
I think that our first 50 will hit the most stores in May 2015!


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 5, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> 50mm?
> 
> About as interesting as reading the tax code.



The result all depends on who is wielding the brush.


----------



## bf (Mar 5, 2015)

Where is ef-m 50mm f1.8?


----------



## PepeSilvia (Mar 5, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> Maybe they surprise us by announcing all 3 new 50s at once. That'd make a huge splash for Canon and it makes sense, especially since the 5DSr was born (which is shouting for a worthy fifty). And of course there's another rumor telling that the next L will be a prime. There were also rumors in the past that Canon is working on a 1.4 version (not the 1.8 STM rumor). They're just rumors but ... y'never know.
> 
> At least I'm expecting to see something happening on that front @ NAB, April. A newly announced 50 would also be a nice b-day gift for me (16.04)
> I think that our first 50 will hit the most stores in May 2015!



I wish. That way I wouldn't have to buy this one and then sell it later for the 1.4 replacement with IS which is the one I really want.


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 5, 2015)

Having got the 28 f1.8 and the 100 f2.0 I have a gap at 50mm.

Ideally I'd want a 50mmf1.x ringUSM with similar build quality to the 28 and the 100 and comparable cost. Currently Canon don't do one like that... hopefully they will very soon, I just hope they don't charge too much for any IS unit they'll probably add in... or maybe the IS will be optional!


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 5, 2015)

PepeSilvia said:


> I wish. That way I wouldn't have to buy this one and then sell it later for the 1.4 replacement with IS which is the one I really want.



Well, I probably can get away with "just" a new _50 f/1.8 STM_ as long as it has the about the same _build quality and size/weight as the 35 f/2 IS_. I don't want to carry around a super-heavy prime all day when I can get about the same results with other, much lighter lenses. It's not always about the 100%-ish technical quality.

Btw. I also have to save some money for my 6D mkII


----------



## brianleighty (Mar 6, 2015)

bf said:


> Where is ef-m 50mm f1.8?


Considering they decided not to bring the M3 to the states, I don't think Canon has decided what they want to do there yet.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 6, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> Well, I probably can get away with "just" a new _50 f/1.8 STM_ as long as it has the about the same _build quality and size/weight as the 35 f/2 IS_.



I don't think that is entirely going to happen. The new 50 f/1.8 STM will be small/light/cheap, but it won't have the build quality or the features of the 35 f/2 IS. _That_ level of build will be _another_ 50 that will replace the 50 f/1.4. 

As the old non-Ls shared housings in pairs: (24 + 28), (35 + 50), (85 + 100), and as the new non-L IS refreshes showed a similar pattern, I'd expect the mid-level 50 IS to be roughly the same size as the 35 f/2 IS.

I'm speculating, of course, but I feel pretty confident there. Canon's a system company and thinks down the road, so I am not expecting a one-off pickle jar 50 prime with a lot of standalone componentry at a mid level price point. They'll save that for the next 50L I think.

- A


----------



## zim (Mar 6, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> I don't think that is entirely going to happen. The new 50 f/1.8 STM will be small/light/cheap, but it won't have the build quality or the features of the 35 f/2 IS. _That_ level of build will be _another_ 50 that will replace the 50 f/1.4.



+1 this nifty fifthy update is getting hopes up too high


----------



## dadgummit (Mar 6, 2015)

zim said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that is entirely going to happen. The new 50 f/1.8 STM will be small/light/cheap, but it won't have the build quality or the features of the 35 f/2 IS. _That_ level of build will be _another_ 50 that will replace the 50 f/1.4.
> ...



Agreed, that uber fragile focus motor in the 50mm f1.4 USM makes them too much money to replace. I can't think of another lens in the current canon lineup that has a built in reason to purchase a replacement on a regular basis.


----------



## lintoni (Mar 6, 2015)

dadgummit said:


> Agreed, that uber fragile focus motor in the 50mm f1.4 USM makes them too much money to replace. I can't think of another lens in the current canon lineup that has a built in reason to purchase a replacement on a regular basis.


The one and only reason I never purchased one...


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 6, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I probably can get away with "just" a new _50 f/1.8 STM_ as long as it has the about the same _build quality and size/weight as the 35 f/2 IS_.
> ...



Yea I thought about that. We'll see if it's "good enough" for an everyday walk-around lens. For professional use I have other options. Someone said this new fifty gets overrated. I'm okay with that as long as it's a solid performer with some improvements over the current nifty fifty, which will likely be the case.

Still... I wonder when they're intending to release the 1.4.
I'm only buying the more expensive one if it has good comatic (not chromatic) correction wide open as this alone would be worth several hundred bucks for me.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 6, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> Still... I wonder when they're intending to release the 1.4.



I think we need to speak more clearly to Canon on that front:


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 6, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > Still... I wonder when they're intending to release the 1.4.
> ...



+++


----------



## AJ (Mar 6, 2015)

If it has eight rounded blades, modern coatings, slightly tweaked optics, reliable af, plastic mount, and weighs under six ounces - yes I will definitely upgrade from my old 50/1.8.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Mar 7, 2015)

I like the plastic fantastic because it is so light you almost don't even realize it's there. That said, the things that have grown to annoy me are the pentagonal bokeh balls, manual focus ring feels really flimsy/not smooth on mine, and slow AF.

I don't mind the plastic mount I just want it to feel a little more solid, hopefully with 7 or more aperture blades and improved focus speed without it gaining too much in size/weight. Full time manual would be great too, though I wouldn't be surprised if they left that out.

Ultimately the f/1.4 replacement with IS in the 35mm f/2 IS body is the one I really want, but for $150ish I may give this one a shot until that lens is announced.


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 10, 2015)

This is a CR2, folks… so let’s realise a quite different 50mm prime could come out in the end. (CR2 does not equal CR3!) Over the years there have been many CR2 rumours that did not come to fruition (but I remain thankful to Canon Rumors for being a great resource, and the many rumours that were accurate).

I too want a new Canon EF 50mm in the ‘line’ of recent non-L prime releases (ie 24/28/35mm- with USM and IS).

*Aperture*
I definitely want faster than f/2.8 for the 50mm. I consider f/2.8 aperture to be only ‘moderately fast’. ‘Fast’ for me means f/1.8 – f/2, and ‘very fast glass’ is f/1.2 – f/1.4. So if Canon is about to release a new 50mm, please between f/1.4 and f/2.

I’m interested / curious… has there ever been a f/1.6 lens? A f/1.6 lens would fill a neat ‘sweet spot’ in terms of aperture speed, imho. Just a thought / idea / conversation starter (pretty please, Canon?!)

*AF / Focusing*
I would love USM focusing; but would settle for STM if it is implemented well on the 50mm. So far my experience with seeing and trying STM on modern Canon bodies is good, very good- not quite USM but decent enough for general photography (not perhaps the best for fast moving subjects – eg birds, other fast wildlife or sports). Don’t talk to me about 

At this stage, I’m wary of Sigma AF issues. Although some people have good experiences with various Sigma lens’ AF (from Sigma 50 HSM EX to Sigma 50 Art, etc) I had used a number of Sigma lenses, and a few of them – even with HSM had definite AF inconsistencies (I tested them on various bodies and in situations – and compared to Canon USM).

(Having said that, I am very grateful for, and happy with my Sigma 8-16mm which has HSM. Not that ‘exact accurate focus’ is a big deal with this lens, often I use this lens in MF mode anyway.

For critical applications (as this 50mm fast prime would be) I need an AF system to nail focus at least 19 times out of 20 – i.e. 95%. I’ve never been let down by Canon USM though. And having a lens that is fast, means the more accurate ‘fast glass’ AF points functionality can be used too.

*Image Stabilisation (IS)*
I would love 4 stop IS, but if the price is competitive and IQ is great I would settle for a 50mm without IS.
IS is particularly helpful (even with primes, and for that matter, also with ‘wider angle’ lenses for hand-holding, to allow a lower ISO (ie higher IQ) where you don’t want to shoot wide open, eg to use f/11, at ISO400 with a shutter speed of 1/25 second….

*Vignetting*
While some people like the ‘effect’ of vignetting, I have rarely (if ever) appreciated it. Horses for courses… in nearly all cases, I like photos to look ‘as my eye sees it’ when it comes to vignetting. So a minimal amount of vignetting is what I appreciate. Good thing is that this is easily corrected in post processing (‘post’ or PP).

*CA*
In the past I have had a few lenses where Chormatic aberration (CA) was quite noticeable at certain settings (eg cheaper Canon zooms, eg EF-S 18-55mm mkII, EF 28-135mm USM IS, EF100-300mm USM and Sigma’s 10-20mm f/4-5.6). I don’t find it objectionable if it can be repaired in post… and as I use DxO, it auto-corrects (ie, removes) CA in batch post very well. Main impact if it’s so bad it might impact on actual or perceived sharpness. Thankfully I now have and use lenses which are on the whole low CA (eg Canon EF-S 15-85mm and Canon EF 70-300mm L USM IS, as well as the Sigma 8-16mm is much better than the Sigma 10-20mm). 
Hoping (& expecting) the 50mm will have low CA… the existing Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM has high, and quite objectionable CA….

*Bokeh*
It would be great if the 50mm has smooth, creamy bokeh, both fore & background – and also in the transition zones. Having rounded aperture blades (with 8 or 9 of these) would be great!

*Build quality / lens body*
For me, I generally don’t need ‘L’ / weather sealed… though at times (eg an unexpected bit of rain, etc) – that comes in handy (as it did yesterday when I was out – and a light shower passed by – I hd my 70-300mm L lens on my 7D, so it was ok). Yes, I prefer a metal mount – with a focus window, having tightly assembled parts.

If the size size & weight can be close to the existing Canon 50mm f/1.4 that would be good. I like 58mm filters (have a few of these already…) so hoping it will be a 58mm, but I don’t know if that will ‘work’ given the aperture and design. Otherwise I do have 67mm and 72mm filters, but hoping for a smaller / more pocketable / portable lens as a prime.

*Price*
Depending on all the various criteria / variables that a potential Canon EF 50mm prime could be, I would be happy / willing to pay between $400 and $800… Eg if it has fast, reliable USM, 4 stop IS, has absolutely fantastic IQ – also wide open, etc, etc, etc – then closer to the $800. If it misses some of the above features / quality, then perhaps around $400 to $500. I don’t expect a new ‘good’ EF 50mm to sell / retail for less than $400 (at least not initially). And I’m talking AUD (Aussie dollars).

Paul


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 10, 2015)

Both the EF 50mm f1.4 and the EF 50mm f1.2L suffer from edge softness at maximum apertures and require at least a stop to improve, the CA on the f1.4 are not great either. Centre sharpness is fine but they are not "great lenses". The EF 50 f1.8 II relative to price is actually the best lens optically however mechanically is not great not surprising given what you can buy it for. 
Overall and with the impending 5dS & 5dS R Canon have some work to do at this focal lenght and if it were my decision I would replace the EF 50mm f1.4 first as others have stated along the lines of the non L 24 / 28 / 35 IS lenses. Canon themselves could price this lens in the same territory as those lenses which would be at a premium to the current lens. In terms of a EF 50mm f1.8 STM this doesnt really provide the same price premium as it would soon come down to the pricing we see for the EF 40mm f2.8 STM.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 10, 2015)

pj1974 said:


> This is a CR2, folks…
> Paul



Great post. Appreciate the details!

- A


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Mar 12, 2015)

I've thought about it and decided. It makes sense for Canon to release a 1.8 STM on the cheap. I just don't understand why no IS when their cheapest 18-55 has it, but whatever. And then it will make major sense for them to release a new 50/1.4 IS in the manner of the new 35/2 IS. They would be super smart then. They'd kill it. And they'd be logical.


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 12, 2015)

lintoni said:


> dadgummit said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, that uber fragile focus motor in the 50mm f1.4 USM makes them too much money to replace. I can't think of another lens in the current canon lineup that has a built in reason to purchase a replacement on a regular basis.
> ...




Seriously, I've paid to have mine fixed 3 times now...


----------



## lintoni (Mar 13, 2015)

LOALTD said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > dadgummit said:
> ...


Eek! Rather you than me! But seriously, rather it didn't happen to anyone. It's not good for the photographer, it's not good for Canon's reputation that a workhorse lens like a 50mm f/1.4 is so unreliable...


----------



## brianleighty (Mar 13, 2015)

Mr_Canuck said:


> I've thought about it and decided. It makes sense for Canon to release a 1.8 STM on the cheap. I just don't understand why no IS when their cheapest 18-55 has it, but whatever. And then it will make major sense for them to release a new 50/1.4 IS in the manner of the new 35/2 IS. They would be super smart then. They'd kill it. And they'd be logical.


If you look at size of the glass on the 18-55 and compare to any of the 50's you'll see why. The 18 has a tiny lens in the middle where as pretty much the entire 50 is glass. Not to say it can't be done but it's just more work and thus more expense. Not what you want for the entry level lens.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 13, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> I think we need to speak more clearly to Canon on that front:



My man, I like the cut of your jib!

I'm starting to wonder if STM will take over all the low-end lenses - the new nifty, the EF-S zooms have all gone that way, and there's the new "non-L, non-DO 70-300", which pretty much has to be an IS USMii... or an IS STM. Specifying that it was not one of those other two lines seemed oddly specific if the goal was just to imply a markII of the IS USM. With the 24-105 IS STM serving as the low-end FF zoom, a telephoto zoom to pair with it makes sense (like the 10-18 IS STM, 18-55(-135) IS STM, 55-250 IS STM trio).

Or maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## Ruined (Mar 15, 2015)

My money is still on this being the *EF 50mm f/1.8 IS* as described in the below patent:
http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/patent-canon-50-f1-8-is/

50mm STM non-IS just seems to overlap too much with the 40mm f/2.8 STM pancake...

If it does turn out to be the 50mm f/1.8 IS, I would not be surprised if it is paired with a replacement for the 85mm f/1.8, too.


----------



## tcmatthews (Mar 15, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need to speak more clearly to Canon on that front:
> ...


I fully expect that all non-USM lenses will be replaced with STM. So if you are crazy so am I. A low cost STM 50mm makes sense.


----------



## Ruined (Mar 15, 2015)

tcmatthews said:


> I fully expect that all non-USM lenses will be replaced with STM. So if you are crazy so am I. A low cost STM 50mm makes sense.



Even with the EF 40mm f/2.8 STM already in the market, often with a street price of $149? How many people who bought the 40mm STM would also want a similar (or lower) quality 50mm STM? Is there really anyone who would reject the 40mm f/2.8 STM but accept the 50mm f/1.8 STM or vice-versa given the similar focal length and budget price? How much cheaper could a 50mm STM be to make? Even if they made it ultra plastic cheapness, wouldn't it be cheaper to market one model in volume (40mm STM) then market and stock both the 40mm and 50mm STM? And there would still be no updated satisfying enthusiast model to replace the 50mm f/1.4 which has straight aperture blades and questionable AF reliability.

I just think this makes more sense:

Scenario A:
40mm f/2.8 STM (lowest cost walkaround, moderate quality)
50mm f/1.8 IS USM (moderate cost, high quality)
50mm f/1.2L USM (high cost, portrait specialty)

Scenario B:
50mm f/1.8 STM (lowest cost walkaround at 50mm & f/1.8, passable quality)
40mm f/2.8 STM (very low cost walkaround at 40mm & f/2.8, moderate quality)
50mm f/1.4 USM (low-moderate cost, moderate quality & f/1.4 but questionable AF motor reliability)
50mm f/1.2L ISM (high cost, portrait specialty)


Scenario A seems to better address the three main markets - budget minded, enthusiast, and professional. 

Scenario B seems to deliver too much in the budget market, and not enough in the enthusiast market.

The only way I see a 50mm STM happening is if it is built like a POS and can be marketed at an even lower price than the 40mm STM when it debuts (i.e. MSRP 129.99). Remember, part of the reason the 50mm f/1.8 II is so cheap is because of its age as R&D was recouped long ago, not just how much it costs to make. So I do not think a 50mm STM would debut at half the price of the 40mm STM.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 15, 2015)

tcmatthews said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



If every lens that had _no AF motor listed in the product line_ (i.e. the squeaky noisy nasty, like with the original EF-S 18-55 or the current 50 F/1.8 II) was upgraded to STM, we should all be thankful. STM is faster at focusing than those ancient unnamed AF motor lenses. It's an upgrade. Take it.

If _mid-level previously USM lenses_ go STM with their next versions, I will throw an epic tantrum. I do not shoot video, so STM is a categorical waste of my time in comparison to USM. If you are a stills shooter with a cabinet full of USM lenses like I am, STM stands for "*S*hots *T*otally *M*issed". 

STM is not bad, mind you -- it's just that USM is better, and that's what I expect when something north of $500 is leaving my pocket.

- A


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 15, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> If every lens that had _no AF motor listed in the product line_ (i.e. the squeaky noisy nasty, like with the original EF-S 18-55 or the current 50 F/1.8 II) was upgraded to STM, we should all be thankful. STM is faster at focusing than those ancient unnamed AF motor lenses. It's an upgrade. Take it.
> 
> If _mid-level previously USM lenses_ go STM with their next versions, I will throw an epic tantrum. I do not shoot video, so STM is a categorical waste of my time in comparison to USM. If you are a stills shooter with a cabinet full of USM lenses like I am, STM stands for "*S*hots *T*otally *M*issed".
> 
> ...



Do you mean _any_ "USM" or just the ring-type USM? Which is the current 70-300 IS USM? I honestly don't know. The kicker, then, will be what form the rumored "non-DO, non-L" 70-300 takes. Does it replace the IS USM, which currently retails $650, with a new IS USMii? Does it add an IS STM underneath that, for $500? Or does it replace the IS USM, leaving the 70-300 lineup with an IS STM at ~$800 (nominal, and I'd predict a hard, rapid price drop like the 24-105 IS STM) and an L at $1350? I'm a little sad we haven't heard any more chatter about it recently; I'm very curious.


----------



## Ruined (Mar 15, 2015)

Just like USM, there are also two types of STM by the way, the superior screw type in the 18-135mm STM and the noisier/slower micromotor type in the 40mm STM pancake. Worth noting.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 15, 2015)

Ruined said:


> Just like USM, there are also two types of STM by the way, the superior screw type in the 18-135mm STM and the noisier/slower micromotor type in the 40mm STM pancake. Worth noting.


The modest Canon 18-55mm STM has very fast and quiet autofocus. In fact, the AF of this lens cheap is better than the EF 28-135mm IS.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 16, 2015)

Ruined said:


> Just like USM, there are also two types of STM by the way, the superior screw type in the 18-135mm STM and the noisier/slower micromotor type in the 40mm STM pancake. Worth noting.



Right, but the micromotor is only in the pancakes (it's also in the 24mm EF-S pancake). I don't think they'd use it in a traditional lens; I read it was a space constraint issue.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 16, 2015)

Ruined said:


> Scenario A:
> 40mm f/2.8 STM (lowest cost walkaround, moderate quality)
> 50mm f/1.8 IS USM (moderate cost, high quality)
> 50mm f/1.2L USM (high cost, portrait specialty)
> ...



Regarding all this, throw out the 40 pancake. It will be Scenario B.

I see the EF 40 f/2.8 pancake and the EF 50 f/2.5 Macro as odd ducks in Canon's lineup t_hat happen to be_ on or about 50mm FL. I don't see them as part of the Low-Medium-High tiering of options in the 50 market. They are niche lenses for niche needs.

There will be a 50 f/1.8 (something) -- probably STM.

There must be a 50/nooneknows IS USM that will look like the 24/28/35 non-L IS refreshes. The need for that lens is staggering.

There must be a 50L of some sort. 

I still see a decent - good - great three-price-point 50 market for Canon in the near, mid, and long-term.

- A


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 16, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > Scenario A:
> ...



+1. The 40 has a good performance/price ratio, but with a max aperture of f/2.8 it doesn't offer much over a f/2.8 zoom besides price and size. A 50 f/1.8 would give you low light capability compared to the zoom.


----------



## zim (Mar 16, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> I see the EF 40 f/2.8 pancake and the EF 50 f/2.5 Macro as odd ducks in Canon's lineup t_hat happen to be_ on or about 50mm FL. I don't see them as part of the Low-Medium-High tiering of options in the 50 market. They are niche lenses for niche needs.
> 
> There will be a 50 f/1.8 (something) -- probably STM.
> 
> ...



+2
I think you've got that spot on

with regard to the _50 f/1.8 (something) -- probably STM _ I think it will be simply as originally reported a 50 f/1.8 (nothing) STM


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 16, 2015)

zim said:


> +2
> I think you've got that spot on
> 
> with regard to the _50 f/1.8 (something) -- probably STM _ I think it will be simply as originally reported a 50 f/1.8 (nothing) STM



That's what I meant - sorry for the weird term. The (something) means I don't think that the next nifty fifty will be another nameless AF technology. I agree with the rumor that it will be STM.

One could argue that nameless AF motor tech is dead or soon to be dead. Every lens Canon sells will soon only be STM or USM, with the exception of the MF lenses like T/S, MP-E 65 macro, etc.

- A


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 17, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > Still... I wonder when they're intending to release the 1.4.
> ...




This, this, this, 1000X: this.


YOU for President in 2016!


----------



## zim (Mar 17, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > +2
> ...



Ah! Thought you meant IS, so we agree to agree ;D


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 18, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > Just like USM, there are also two types of STM by the way, the superior screw type in the 18-135mm STM and the noisier/slower micromotor type in the 40mm STM pancake. Worth noting.
> ...



I have been impressed with STM AF when I’ve used it… relatively fast and seemingly accurate. (I don’t use video, so it’s functionality there is not of use to me).

Not that I own an STM lens, but have used a few versions of the ‘faster’ STM focus mechanisms, in eg the 18-135mm STM, 55-250 STM and 18-55 STM, etc.

I do wish that there would be some more clarity in labelling AF… particularly the difference between ‘micro motor USM’ and ‘ring type USM’. 

I used to own the 28-135mm USM lens, and my copy’s USM was certainly fast – about as fast as my ‘old’ 100-300 USM – both of which were looked after well. My 70-300mm L USM and my 15-85mm may be a tad faster (but we’re splitting hairs). I have yet to see a STM lens be quite as fast as any ‘true ring USM’ (but STM is definitely not far off in speed with the newer DSLR bodies).

Paul 8)


----------



## K (Mar 19, 2015)

With the 40mm STM, what exactly is the point of a 50mm STM?

The current 50mm hasn't been out that long. Not sure what would need upgrading on it. It is supposed to be a $100 entry level lens.

What Canon really needs is an intermediate 50.

The 1.2 is a champion. Not much else to say there. The 50 1.4 is lacking. It takes a beating in every online review for being too soft at 1.4. It is true. While nothing is perfect wide open, it is too soft compared to the competition. And it is quite old too.

In my opinion, Canon does not need to match the sharpness of the Sigma, nor its ridiculous high price for a 50. But if they can significantly improve optics without raising the price much - I think that will be a successful lens. 

$350 - $500 max isn't a bad range for a SHARP 50mm 1.4. I think anymore than that, and a person might as well save for the incredible 1.2. You can probably guess I don't see the value in the Sigma Art.


----------



## brianleighty (Mar 20, 2015)

K said:


> With the 40mm STM, what exactly is the point of a 50mm STM?
> 
> The current 50mm hasn't been out that long. Not sure what would need upgrading on it. It is supposed to be a $100 entry level lens.
> 
> ...



Not sure why you're dogging the Sigma Art so bad. I would say I don't see the value in the Canon 50 1.2. It's nearly twice the price of Sigma ART and it's not nearly as sharp: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=403&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=941&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

Perhaps you've tried the ART had issues focussing. If so, I understand but the one I rented worked fine on all three bodies.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 20, 2015)

brianleighty said:


> Not sure why you're dogging the Sigma Art so bad. I would say I don't see the value in the Canon 50 1.2. It's nearly twice the price of Sigma ART and it's not nearly as sharp: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=403&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=941&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
> 
> Perhaps you've tried the ART had issues focussing. If so, I understand but the one I rented worked fine on all three bodies.



This is not a new misunderstanding.

It's very simple. Half of the 50 prime lovers revere sharpness across the frame, and half revere magic/memorableness/draw. 

The former group prays at the altar of sharpness and uses the Sigma Art lens as it is head and shoulders above the Canon in wider apertures. See attachment. It's not particularly close.

The latter group worships at the shrine of defocused backgrounds and loves the unquantifiable 'magic' that the 50 f/1.2L delivers. "These pictures look dreamy."

The former then replies: "_...If_ your subject is in the center of the frame. Rule of thirds turns your subject into a soft mush of despair."

The latter then replies: "But, but, my lens isn't as big and heavy as a 24-70 zoom!"

The former then replies: "Did you see the _other_ Art lens I got with the 50 Art for the same price as your 50L?"

The latter then replies: "How's that famous Sigma AF working, chief?"

[and we enter a spiral of childishness]

So let's accept a few things -- *neither lens is categorically better than the other*. What you need, what you value and where your money goes will differ. The 50 prime has always been a battleground for that reason.

For my money, sharpness _does_ matter, _but so do many other things_. I don't need a Ferrari of a 50 prime that does one impossible thing really well. I want a lens that is a 9 out of 10 at everything -- and that includes 'not be huge' and that includes having IS. So I'm waiting for the _third_ lens on this chart to be redesigned, and you guys can hang on to your pickle jar Art lenses and your overpriced red rings.  

- A


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 20, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why you're dogging the Sigma Art so bad. I would say I don't see the value in the Canon 50 1.2. It's nearly twice the price of Sigma ART and it's not nearly as sharp: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=403&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=941&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
> ...


I've had the Canon 50mm F1.4, and now I have the Sigma Art.
I can say that the bokeh Sigma Art is more pleasing to my eyes. Mainly the lack of green / magenta LOCAS, which irritated me in Canon F1.4.

I not had the Canon F1.2 to test side by side, but I know it suffers from longitudinal chromatic aberration and low contrast, when used in F1.2 or F1.4. Honestly, it kills the feeling of magic Bokeh to my eyes.

Below the Photozone test for bokeh and LOCAS of Canon 50mm F1.2L.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 20, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why you're dogging the Sigma Art so bad. I would say I don't see the value in the Canon 50 1.2. It's nearly twice the price of Sigma ART and it's not nearly as sharp: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=403&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=941&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
> ...



Is not part of the 50L's poor mid and edge frame performance shown here ( and on TDP) to do with field curvature, so on the flat, close target the mid / edge of frame just isn't in focus ? In practice field curvature is not nearly as much of a problem as when shooting test charts. Has anyone with both EF1.4 and 1.2 got any comparisons between them at closer to infinity and stopped down a bit ? I would imagine that the 1.4 would be better at infinity due to its flat faced elements in the rear grouping ( the 1.2 is radiused for good 'draw', Oof transition etc, as is lack of FC correction). However I would think that in this situation there isn't anything like the difference mid / edge frame that photozone are showing in these results.


----------



## brianleighty (Mar 23, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why you're dogging the Sigma Art so bad. I would say I don't see the value in the Canon 50 1.2. It's nearly twice the price of Sigma ART and it's not nearly as sharp: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=403&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=941&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
> ...



And I get what your saying. When it comes to 85mm lenses. I would definitely agree the Canon 85 1.2 has that look that Sigma can't touch. I've never used the Canon 50 1.2 but I've seen photos with it and I don't see that same difference. The Canon 85 1.2 is a much better performer though too so I kind of has the best of both worlds making it worth it's cost. But then again I fall in the former group


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 23, 2015)

_OT: Please don't quote sooo much text. Take your time to snip out a little bit. Thank you very much_.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 23, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> _OT: Please don't quote sooo much text. Take your time to snip out a little bit. Thank you very much_.



Every which kind of agreed. I wish this forum, like most others I frequent, would remove quotes from a quoted post by default, so we don't get a dozen nested quote boxes.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 23, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Below the Photozone test for bokeh and LOCAS of Canon 50mm F1.2L.



I haven't tried the Sigma 50 Art, but I love the look of the Canon 50L. Protozone's test of the 50L makes it appear to be a crap lens, but it isn't. Interestingly, the $11,000 Leica 50mm Noctilux looks like a crap lens on Photozone too, about the same as the Canon 50L. But that's not a crap lens either. There is something about those MTF test charts that doesn't capture the sweet look that a lens can give. There's an element of image quality that isn't reflected in MTF charts. Obviously the lens designers know this. They design for the image, not for the MTF chart.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Mar 27, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told production of the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM has commenced and we can expect an announcement in late March or early April with availability coming soon after. No word on the rumored EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS replacement.


 

Late March has come. Early April is about to come...


----------



## StenR (Mar 28, 2015)

Ebrahim, a really good analysis.

I see this camera as the rumored XC10, a successor to XA10 but with 4K, a DSLR grip and a detachable loupe. Not bad if you want a semi-pro/C-cam camcorder. Still, it really must be a lot better than the Sony X70 to compete.

I *wish* it also had been the C50, that is a half-price C100 with a fixed lens (1.8-2.8 to compete), but I'm sure it isn't.If it was, they would have pushed the superior sensor/high ISO and color science, but they didn't. Too bad.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 28, 2015)

JohanCruyff said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told production of the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM has commenced and we can expect an announcement in late March or early April with availability coming soon after. No word on the rumored EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS replacement.
> ...



NAB could juuuuuust make the cutoff for "early April". I wouldn't start worrying until after that.

I really want to see what happens with the new 70-300, too.


----------



## Ripley (Mar 28, 2015)

dilbert said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Nice one Dilbert!


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 14, 2015)

JohanCruyff said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told production of the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM has commenced and we can expect an announcement in late March or early April with availability coming soon after. No word on the rumored EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS replacement.
> ...


Please, Canon, take note that today I ordered an EF-S *24mm* (pancake) prime, I already own an EF *100mm* (macro IS L) prime, so a new *50mm* prime has become necessary and urgent. :'( :'( :'( 
Do English-speaking people refer to this as a "basic need"? :-\


----------



## dolina (Apr 14, 2015)

It's April 15 already... So where is it?


----------



## joejohnbear (Apr 15, 2015)

dolina said:


> It's April 15 already... So where is it?



Need. Want. Don't want to shell out for a 50mm f/1.2. Tried the Sigma Art, the 50mm f/1.2, the 50mm f/1.4, the 50mm f/1.8. None of them come close the 40mm f/2.8 or 70-200 IS II or 16-35mm f/4L IS or 135mm f/2 in optical or focusing (barring the 40mm) perfection.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Apr 15, 2015)

dolina said:


> It's April 15 already... So where is it?



Yeah, it's past "early April". Tomorrow that will be unquestionable. Bah. At least give us an announcement!


----------



## burb72 (Apr 15, 2015)

its waiting for me to get off my butt and sell my 50mm 1.8 mark 1


----------



## TapioR (Apr 27, 2015)

Any updates on this rumor? I actually returned a nifty fifty which I had ordered to replace a broken one, just because of this rumor.
Looks like the prices for the old nifty fifty have come down by a few Euros in Finland, so maybe this new fifty is coming soon, or then it's just normal price fluctuation.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 27, 2015)

I know the lens is coming, nailing down announcement dates on lenses has always been hard. They seem to be a moving target.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 27, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> I know the lens is coming, nailing down announcement dates on lenses has always been hard. They seem to be a moving target.


And rumors are still just rumors. I'd never make a decission based just on a rumor. 
If I'd need gear now I'd buy it now.
If I'd have time to wait, I can wait and see if the rumor comes true.

Thank you Craig, keeping us entertained and provided with stuff to discuss


----------

